# Working above the track.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

As I was installling a couple of light fixures today for my wife I realized I already have a great tool for working above my track. 









Now I can get to those center areas of the track.

I was going to make one out of 2X4's and plywood but this works great.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dind ding ding....

Probably should post this in the "Tips" stickee thread.

Excellent!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

One can never have too many ladders. Or clamps.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hell with the ladder,I LIKE THE TRACK!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Once again, Tycoarm has a simple solution. Damn. I have put removable sections in my track so I can get up to landscape or repair the old L&J track. Even with the sections removed, being fifty and straddling a section of track crouched down to apply sculptamold is tough work. I am good for ten minute intervals tops. No wonder the middle is the last part to be landscaped for me! I'll half to break out the Gorilla ladder.
Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd ice the middle of the cake first!!! This way it's semi crawl-on-able..


----------

